# Flags are BACK! NEW COLOR!!!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We just restocked in the Yellow Team OGF flags (grommets) and added a new color to the lineup...Blue/White!!!

Check em out, and thanks again for your support!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/index.php?p=catalog&parent=20&pg=1


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you going to have the blues ones at Hawg fest?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We're planning on bringing all the OGF gear we can handle...flags included!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

that link you pervided does not seem to work for the flags can u send me a private message with the link thanks. fish master


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

here's the link.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/index.php?p=catalog&parent=20&pg=1
We have a few flags left. PM me for details.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i looked on the link you providied but i couldnt find the flags, it could just be me not looking in the right place. if you can can you send me the direct link for them thanks Fish Master


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

fish master said:


> i looked on the link you providied but i couldnt find the flags, it could just be me not looking in the right place. if you can can you send me the direct link for them thanks Fish Master


Your are right fish master I too tried and could not get the flag to show up...JIM....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no flags showing up?? but i like the yellow ones ,no we have to search for the blue and yellow too to find fellow ogfers.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

I didn't know that flags were for sale,didn't see any when I made my order a while ago


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I only have 1 or 2 yellow flags left. I'm not sure when or if we will order anymore. The cost has gone up considerably. We will post if we do.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Dale I would like one of those flags if possible...I just paid for 3 decals thru paypal. If possible can you add a flag to that order and let me know how I can pay for it. Also what all do you have in stock, I may want to get a few other things depending on what you have.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would like to order one also any suggestions?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Dale, let us know the price increase. I'll pay more for one if I have to. (They are kinda of a special order thing, I can't get 'em anywhere else!)


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

ShakeDown I would like to order to 2 decales for my ride. But do not use Paypal
can I send a money order to you. Thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Send the payment to us at:
Ohiogamefishing
5743 Renner RD.
Columbus, Ohio 43228

cost is $4.00 each plus tax total will be: $8.55
Check or money order made out to: Ohiogamefishing LLCLet me know what color you want also. I'll get them out as soon as we receive payment.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

PayPal for flags?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

At this time we are out of Team OGF flags. When and if we get more we will update the site.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

you can have mine for 100 bucks,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

how do i get a flag?


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

I'm ordering me a new hat. Thanks.


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

Do they come in gray or a light color?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

still needing a flag let me know when i can get one. my boat is so nakid


----------

